# Going to whine a little.



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay for some reason I have been feeling depressed or something. I mean I'm happy when I'm with my friends, but any other time I have no interest in much, I have to keep my mind busy or I think to much and start crying or just go off into la la land. I just can't figure out why though! It's driving me nuts, because I can't fix it! I know a part of it is because my ex is back in town from the marines (still hasn't talked to me since before he left), part of it is because I still have no vehicle, and (this one I think is stupid) because I'm "alone" (as in not in a relationship), for some reason I think that's the one killing me the most, and I know it's stupid because I don't NEED a guy! I don't want one, but I do at the same time sorta thing. I also think there's another reason, but I can't figure it out. Sorry just thinking "out loud". I'm just a little too afraid to talk to my parent's about this, they already think I'm nuts. :roll:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have those days .... I found that writing in a journal really helps me. It is such an emotional release. I just write the thoughts that come to my mind and i am totaly honest with myself. some would call it a diary but I call it a journal because life is a journey and I am just journaling along the way.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great advice Stacey..... :wink: 


Crissa....I am sorry you are having trouble......It is very hard ...to know ..that your ex ...is in town and all.....that alone is stressful......
Not having a vehicle ...to be able to have your freedom....that is confining .....  

As for not having a man.....it doesn't sound.. as if you are ready right now......when your mind is clear ...and you are happy... is when... a man should pop up in your life.....take it one day at a time....those fish in the sea....will show up... :wink: ....remember........good things come... to those who wait...... :wink:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Aww! *hugs* I'm sorry. I know how it is when your ex is back in town. It can be really hard, because you shared part of your life, and part of yourself with them. Trust me, is DOES NOT get easier. Meaning, there will always be someone that gets to you, esspecially if you've been married. I uh, still have feelings for someone, and I'm married now! *shame, shame*

You'll find your ride. Have you tried posting to craigslist? I have found some of the most awesome things there! If you have a church you go to, ask around. You would be surprised to know who might have something just for you. It's called networking!  That's a lot of how I get lucky a lot of the times. Besides, ask and you shall recieve.

As for your parents, I think you would be very surprised. Try talking to them. It really is a sign of responsibility. You might find out a few things (esspecially with moms) that you didn't know about them! I think they would appreciate it. Sometimes parents feel so disconnected to their kids, and they just don't know how to reconnect. They are afraid of pushing their kids away if they are too "snoopy."

*hugs*


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. My main problem with the ex is that he liked to play mind games on me, he made me think he finally wanted me back, then would dump me a week later and be with another girl in a couple days. (he did this multiple times) I even actually tried to stay friends with him, but he wouldn't talk to me, it was always I have to go, or he would avoid me. Oh well, his loss.

I have tried craigslist, nada. I'll probably try again soon.

My only problem with my parent's is that they ARE nosy! It gets on my nerves. I'll talk to my mom, I gave up with my dad too many fights, decided not talking was way easier.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

crissa.. same boat here.. you can msg me on facebook whenever you want.. i'm always on


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Alright Sarah, I'll do that.


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

Don't worry Crissa, everything will work out all right. You are absolutely right, you don't need *any* other person to make you feel good, you have the ability to do that for yourself, it's all in the attitude and a positive outlook.

Besides, if you spend your time with a loser like that, you may not be available when you meet the "one" that's right for you.

Remember: Life's too short to let negative people bring you down. Stay far away from them, and remember what it was like to be treated that way so you never do it to someone else.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome Crissa.... :hug: 

Mind games...need to stop......I know it is easier said then done ...but ignor him ...never have anything to do with him.....you seen his true colors and there is no future there...... pull him out of your heart and head....no one needs to be treated that way.....and make you feel bad.....he doesn't even deserve ...to have you ...as a friend .......your to good for him Crissa....in my book......it is his loss......... but your gain....just for the simple fact.... that now... you are open for that big fish...... :wink: that will treat you right..... love you... and want to spend every moment with you..that is love......remember Crissa....love is never questionable....you are never treated badly..... :hug: 

As for the parents...sorry you can't talk to them...... :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh Crissa I'm sorry. :hug: Ex's are no fun, my ex is going to go into the military and I told him that he can't because to him it is a game and he will get himself killed and he agreed that he would treat it like a game! Donot let him get to you.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, I had a boyfriend in the military. He was cheating on me the whole time. He wrote wonderful love letters that would just make you swoon. But man, was he a snake!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep, this ex is in the Marines. Weird that our ex's that are in the military are jerks. :scratch: Trust me he's not getting me ever again. I'm just hoping that he'll come to my door so that I can answer it with a baseball bat and ask "Do I know you?" he'll be soooo mad! Hehe. (I'm sorry, but right now that would be my DREAM!)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You go girl..... :thumbup: 

Just don't hit him with the bat....I know it is tempting....LOL...... :hug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, as long as he gets the hint he should be fine. :wink: lol I would never do that though. I promise. :thumbup:


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Crissa,

I know this will sound crazy, but have you thought of working-out when you are feeling blue? Lifting weights gets the heart pumping and the good hormones (happy hormones) going.

Also, sorry to hear about your trouble talking to your parents. I am a parent and know I can be a pain to my kids, but I love them and always want to be connected to them.

Another thought, maybe there is something you can do for a charity near by. Sometimes helping others is the best way to feel better about u. Be sure to be safe, but maybe you could find something you can do for others (without having a car).


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Actually Kannm, funny thing is I LOVE to run! I just haven't gotten to lately because of the bottle baby goat in my room, although I might try the treadmill. (I don't exactly trust it though) But I have been hiking lately with my best friend, I just can't do it everyday.


----------

